# Im new to tshirt printing i need help



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi im new to tshirt sublimation printing, im using an Epson c88 with adobe 7. I cannot get the colors on the printed item to match the colors on the screen. the screen is so vibrant and pretty and the printed pictures are kind of dull and not vibrant and don't match, any tips on how to fix this situation? thank you!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> Hi im new to tshirt sublimation printing, im using an Epson c88 with adobe 7. I cannot get the colors on the printed item to match the colors on the screen. the screen is so vibrant and pretty and the printed pictures are kind of dull and not vibrant and don't match, any tips on how to fix this situation? thank you!


lets clear the basics. 
a)Screen=RGB, Print=CMYK Google what is the difference.
b)you need ICS profile to get good colors when you print- you can get color profile with your ink provider
c)to get the exact match you need calibrators(not the cheap ones) and monitors which are more then few k...like Enzo...

my 2 cents


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't know how, where or which icc profile to get. I understand the color differences but don't understand how to get them as close as possible without spending thousands of dollars. I purchased a tshirt printing kit so I am unaware of the ink manufacturer.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> I don't know how, where or which icc profile to get. I understand the color differences but don't understand how to get them as close as possible without spending thousands of dollars. I purchased a tshirt printing kit so I am unaware of the ink manufacturer.


you got inks with it?


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

yes it came with sublimation inks, 2 shirts, 4 mugs, a mousepad, puzzle and some phone cases. also the press has attachments for mugs and hats as well. next I would need recommendations for the best type of ink to buy when I run out


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7DV80J/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> yes it came with sublimation inks, 2 shirts, 4 mugs, a mousepad, puzzle and some phone cases. also the press has attachments for mugs and hats as well. next I would need recommendations for the best type of ink to buy when I run out


Usually people buy ink and they get ICS profile with it. Like for example Cobra inks and they get ICS profile from them.

I guess you bought all in one wonder on ebay?


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes it was in all in one from Amazon, well then if I buy some new ink then ut should come with the profile? Can you suggest a good ink to buy?


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

sweetharmoney said:


> Hi im new to tshirt sublimation printing, im using an Epson c88 with adobe 7. I cannot get the colors on the printed item to match the colors on the screen. the screen is so vibrant and pretty and the printed pictures are kind of dull and not vibrant and don't match, any tips on how to fix this situation? thank you!





I use a monitor calibrator called Spyder elite 5 pro. It calibrates my monitor and my printer. Great setup.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Personally I don't care about the ICS profiles most of the time.
I just adjust the colors of the image and do test prints on something cheap until I get what I like the result, regardless of what I see on the screen.


Printing multiple thumbnails using different color settings will also work, and reduce the cost of the test prints.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Any reputable ink supplier will supply profiles for their inks, usually emailed to you, or you are given a link to download from.


----------



## priyansh (Jun 13, 2018)

is there any special technique to print t-shirts


----------



## varun1234 (Jun 13, 2018)

you can use the adobe software for designing and for printing we can use Epson printer


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, well, you should probably just work with what you have right now. Longer term when you need new supplies, get an ink that comes with profiles.

So for now, you can adjust the color balance in the print driver when printing (read the help for your printer and graphics application to see the relevant details). And/or, you can adjust the colors of the image itself.

More than likely your monitor is a piece of garbage, as most are, so don't expect what is on screen to match what ends up on the shirt (even with ink profiles). Anyway, tweak as needed to get the desired results. Note, you need to press the art onto an actual item in order to see the true colors, the transfer paper will look a bit different than the final item.

Note also that a computer screen has light shooting out of it. That cannot be replicated by any printing process on any medium. Tweak as needed to get something that looks good on the shirt/item, forget about the monitor.


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

thank you! Yes im using a laptop, its an hp g62-367dx notebook with windows 10 64 bit., any suggestions on starting my tshirt business is greatly appreciated. I have done some tshirts and a mug.the mug came out awesome except for the coloring issue and kind of dull.


NoXid said:


> Okay, well, you should probably just work with what you have right now. Longer term when you need new supplies, get an ink that comes with profiles.
> 
> So for now, you can adjust the color balance in the print driver when printing (read the help for your printer and graphics application to see the relevant details). And/or, you can adjust the colors of the image itself.
> 
> ...


----------

